# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Dëshira që do të donit të realizonit?!

## WALCHIRIA

Nese do tju thuhej, se do tju plotesohej nje deshir ne 24 oret e ardhshme, deshira mund te jet e cfare do lloj tipi pa limit , cfare do kerkonit....

Un per vete do kerkoja te kthehesha mbrapa ne koh, deri ne diten qe linda ,qe te kisha edhe njeher jeten serish perpara ,edhe te ndryshoja shum gjera qe kan ndodhur .....

----------


## Bledari

Ehhh lali deshira eshte e madhe por mundesit jane 0%

----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe une kisha deshire te kthehem ne kohen e heret kur ishim femije po sbesoj se do realizohet  :i ngrysur:

----------


## goldian

une jam dakord me deshiren e hapeses se temes
po sot do kisha dhe nje deshire te isha ne greqi te gabi psh

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Un per vete do kerkoja te kthehesha mbrapa ne koh, deri ne diten qe linda ,qe te kisha edhe njeher jeten serish perpara ,edhe te ndryshoja shum gjera qe kan ndodhur ...

            Ide fantastike

----------


## Erindi

Thjesht Vdekjen!

----------


## Poison_Ivy

> Thjesht Vdekjen!


 Kjo eshte zgjedhje mor cun. Nuk eshte deshire. Kete e ke ne dore vete. I cik bar miu dhe faaaaaap. Patkojte perpjete!
Ne po themi per gjera te bukura.

Une per shembull do te kisha shume deshire qe te isha profesionistja me e arrire ne punen time ne te gjithe boten, por jo per leket, per prestigjin me shume (edhe per ziline e botes lol) . 

Ose te isha goca e Trumpit. Ohohooooo....  Qefi qef, e leku lek!

Kesaj i thone deshire!

----------


## *Babygirl*

*Te kam nje femi...!*

----------


## anila_gv

deshira ka shum,po cfar mund te beje njeri per 24 ore,megjithate sesht keq qe njeri te kerkoj dicka te vetme ne se te jepet mundesia qoft edhe per kete koh te shkurter.Do kisha dashur  te kem nje shum te mjaftueshme ne gjirollogari per tiu siguruar te ardhmen ekonomike  femijeve te mi.Paraja sesht gjithcka po pa ate ska jete.Dhe do kisha dashur te mos ekzistoje asnje i papune.Fjala "i papune"vret shum

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Sbesoj se nqs do tju jepej mundesia tju plotesohej nje deshir , unike ne jet do shpreheshit kshu, kshuqe pak me seriozitet ju lutem  :buzeqeshje:  
Thoni ate cfare ndjeni edhe deshironi ..........
Pastaj kshu si shpreheni ju ,ju paskan mbaruar deshirat ,keni nevoj per ca borxh ,meqense un kam ca si shum.....  lol

----------


## gabriela_athine

deshire?? eeeeeeeee nuk e di ndoshta te behem e pasur qe te ndinmoj disa njerez dhe te mund te bej gjera qe me pelqejne

----------


## sanfrancesco

]
deshira ka shum,po cfar mund te beje njeri per 24 ore*******************
***********************
deshira??kur te ngrihesha ne menges te gjeja nje bilete llotarije fituese, jo  miliardat, por aq sa te kthehem ne shqiperi te bej nje plazh privat andej nga jugu e te jetoj deri ne fund te diteve te mia me keto leke..
do te thote te besh nje pune qe eshte edhe argetim e njerezit te argetohen te pushojne, pa stress......magari.......

----------


## WALCHIRIA

_Deshirat jan te vetme gje qe i kemi pa lek, i mendojm edhe enderrojm per pak caste, edhe behemi te lumtur ,edhe i kthemi perseri jetes tone te perditshme me pas ..._

----------


## shoku_tanku

E vetmja gje qe do te deshiroja per 24 oret e ardhshme eshte qe te kishim drita pa nderprerje... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

> _Deshirat jan te vetme gje qe i kemi pa lek, i mendojm edhe enderrojm per pak caste, edhe behemi te lumtur ,edhe i kthemi perseri jetes tone te perditshme me pas ..._


I kemi pa leke po sa leke ben?! :buzeqeshje: C'lumturi mund te na dhurojne nese jane te parealizueshme?!Te lumtur mund te na beje vetem vullneti, duhet te luftojme per ti arritur keto deshira........A e kemi ne kete vullnet?Kjo eshte pyetja qe duhet ti bejme vetes......

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> I kemi pa leke po sa leke ben?!C'lumturi mund te na dhurojne nese jane te parealizueshme?!Te lumtur mund te na beje vetem vullneti, duhet te luftojme per ti arritur keto deshira........A e kemi ne kete vullnet?Kjo eshte pyetja qe duhet ti bejme vetes......



*Puna sesht te vullneti ,se ka njerez me vullnet, e nuk i arrijn dot deshirat e tyre asnjeher ne bot ....*

----------


## shoku_tanku

Nuk ka deshire qe te mos arrihet me ane te vullnetit......flasim gjithmone per deshira dhe jo per utopi(gjera te pa realizueshme)

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Jo te gjitha jan te realizushme, un te pakten kshu e mendoj .......*

----------


## shoku_tanku

Ato te pa realizueshmet jane thjesht percartje.....cudi si i quajne deshira!

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Njeriu ka deshir edhe nje makin ndoshta ,po kjo nuk quhet percartje apo jo ??*

----------

